# online t-shirt brockers,t-shirt jobs online



## almogavero (Oct 22, 2008)

trying to get a shop started, but we are kind of in the boonies so I am going to have to rely on alot of internet jobs and I know they are out there.If anyone has any ideas, I will have a 10-color m&r challenger plus manual and plenty of experience.hope to see a reply soon


THANKS
AL S.J. MOGAVERO


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You should spend some money to setup a quality website for your company so that people searching online for the type of services you offer can find you. 

That way it won't matter where you are in the world, the customers will come to you. They can email you the art (or upload it) and you can ship the orders to their doorstep.


----------



## almogavero (Oct 22, 2008)

rodney, yes I do plan on doing that but I still want to have a brocker out there that I will be able to rely on,I know that they are out there because I have seen posts for jobs before for printers that had too much work to do. Oh,Just one more thing,I just looked at my little sing that is right next to my post and it says that I am a t-shirt apprentice,This is not true,I have been a screenprinter for about 15 yrs. so i will have to fix that.Anyway thank you for your advice,It seems that you are always learning in this buisness.


THANK YOU,
ALFRED S.J. MOGAVERO
MASTER SCREENPRINTER


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Alfred 

The title on your avatar that says apprentice is based on the number of posts you have made on the forums  It doesn't have anything to do with how much experience you have  Hope that explains that.


----------



## almogavero (Oct 22, 2008)

thank you SUNNYDAYZ FOR CLEARING THAT UP FOR ME.


----------

